# summer storage tips



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy Easter, all! 

I searched several times under various search terms but nothing came up, odd if you ask me. But anywho...

This was my first season with a plow on my truck and I'm not certain what I should do to properly store the plow.

Its a Western HTS.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Brad


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Block it up, off the ground, loosen the springs, fluid film everything.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

jhenderson9196;1629046 said:


> Block it up, off the ground, loosen the springs, fluid film everything.


What he said. And dont tarp the power pack.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

what they said...I also tarp mine, but very loose;basically just over the top of them to fend sun and weather off.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Should we ff if its being stored in the garage???


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

snowish10;1629071 said:


> Should we ff if its being stored in the garage???


Regardless of the plow being inside or out, its probably a good idea to spray it. We also put dielectric grease in all the power connecting plugs.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

BigBoyPlowin;1629104 said:


> Regardless of the plow being inside or out, its probably a good idea to spray it. We also put dielectric grease in all the power connecting plugs.


I was just thinking about getting the gallon and the sprayer they have instead of buying the cans. But thanks Ill have to spray it in the next week. I had ff on my blade the whole winter got sprayed after each time. I love ff stayed on my blade pretty much the whole winter. Is it bad to fill the truck side connections all the way up with dielectric grease ?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

When we store them for the winter we wash them with salt-a-way, put them all up on a pallet, band them, dielectric grease all the plugs, and put old grease cartridge tubes over the cylinders. we also store them under cover between two land/sea boxes


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, but why ff the plow? My Fisher plow is 10+ years old and it's rusty but this doesn't seem to impact anything. I only plow my own driveway. Am I missing something important? Thanks, guys.


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

This may be an even dumber ?? than asking about ff'ing the plow blade but what the hell is FF anyway? Im guessing not wd40 or the like?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

FF. fluid film. Site sponsor. Look it up, good product, been using it for years even thou its very overpriced in Canada and we get lame excuses why. (yes its a dig and I know it)


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

KIVALO;1629565 said:


> This may be an even dumber ?? than asking about ff'ing the plow blade but what the hell is FF anyway? Im guessing not wd40 or the like?


Yeah its like WD40... Its a lubrication spray that is non- corrosive and really keeps everything lubed up well.. You just have to use it your self to really see it in action! Its good stuff.

And No its not bad to fill the truck side connections with dielectric grease. DiElectric grease is typically a silicone grease. The great thing about silicone is it doesn't react (i.e. corrode, melt, damage) with other materials. It's also completely hydrophobic, so it won't ever mix with water. Minimizing the possibility of any corrosion to happen in the plow connectors..


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks!

(need 10 characters to post)


----------

